# Moultrie 15 gal atv boomless sprayer



## Todd E (May 23, 2010)

Any info good or bad?

Wanting one to spray my yard with weed killer. This is the cheapest boom type I have found(although it is not actually boomed). Cabelas has for $169. Out of three reviews, two good/one bad. I have always stayed away from the Moultrie name when it came to anything electronic, etc.


----------



## win280 (May 25, 2010)

That looks like a 25 gal sprayer.If it is that is a good price.The shurflo pump is a quality pump. Not much else to go wrong on a sprayer.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 25, 2010)

Check out tractor supply before you pay that for one. They have had some decent ones for $99 recently for the 15 gal. Only problems I've ever had with the ones I have are my fault...failure to fully cleanse the tanks after using herbicides. New pump fixed the problem.
$99 plus the cost of a bombless nozzle and I can get food plots done. Just checked the TS website and they do still have the economy 15 gal sprayer with wand for $99.


----------



## win280 (May 25, 2010)

Make sure you get one with at least a 2.0 gpm pump or you will be driving very slow to get the correct amount of weed killer per acre.


----------



## Todd E (May 25, 2010)

I have been to TSC in Athens. Not wanting a spot sprayer. The sprayers they hand on hand were way more than the Moultrie. Wanting one to mount to ATV, turn on and go,......in order to spray my yard.


----------

